
Is my 20 year old (clean) legal entity worth something in the US? - alexeichemenda
(US entity) in France (where I&#x27;m from), older clean companies (legal entities) are worth a bit of money: larger corporations buy it for tax optimizations purposes. Where can I find similar information for the US? I can&#x27;t find it anywhere. Thanks!
======
PaulHoule
I am sure that it happens, but I don't know how you find somebody who wants to
do it.

------
alexnewman
no

